# Best Find EVER!!!



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

My one friend has had 7 mice in her life, and I was going to show her if one cages I had would do. It was a hamster cage with small bars, but it was only big enough for one mouse. I turned around and I saw the corner of THIS popping out from under a blanket!!! I am SOOO thrilled because I can now probably get two female mice for my birthday (November) now! It has a lid with a little opening attachment that locks, but I would still put something weighted on top, just in case. The lid is a wire mesh that fits nicely. I think its a 5 gallon tank. Now all I need is 2 mice, and some mousy pellets! I have EVERYTHING else at home (that's what you get when you have 4 guinea pigs!) besides the pellets and the mice! I am so excited! If you guys want to post pictures of your favorite "DIY Cage Toys" I would REALLY appreciate that! Thanks everyone!

*I will post the pictures in another post, since they are on my phone.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

This is the tank, sorry it took so long. My computer got a Trojan virus then my browser wouldn't load! 2 more pictures after these 5.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

The last 2 pictures, sorry they are all crazy. I'm not sure how to fix that!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

That is a 10 gallon tank. I love the lid... a lot. Hhaha I attach my mouse toys (Fleece toys) to the ceiling and it's a little hard to open, so that is why I like your lid so much.  I would really suggest that of get 3 females instead of 2.  Congrads on everything!


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Trixie's Mice said:


> That is a 10 gallon tank. I love the lid... a lot. Hhaha I attach my mouse toys (Fleece toys) to the ceiling and it's a little hard to open, so that is why I like your lid so much.  I would really suggest that of get 3 females instead of 2.  Congrats on everything!


Thank you! I actually just did a tank calculator and I can fit 3 females in the tank, and I am SUPER excited about that! I wasn't sure if they would fit, and they do! Now I just have to get mom on the boat...


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope your mom will be okay with it...  Just think "yes" and she will think "yes" hahaha.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

If your mom argues the "smell card", then let her know that another picky mom on your mouse forum had her son's 6 mice in her computer room and the only smell was the wood smell of the bedding. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Three mice wouldn't be a noticeable smell difference from two mice. I started off with just two mice and they had fights a lot. One liked to bully the other around and since there were only two, the other mouse got ALL of the bullying. So I got more mice and they were quite happy with each other; no more bullying at all.


----------

